# I don't know what it is!



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have these red spots occuring on rocks and the aquarium glass. The spots range in size from about a .5 in diameter to about a penny or nickel size. The coloring is blood red and I thought it was blood the first time I saw it. I really need help because it seems to be nearly impossible to scrape off. I was able to scrape it in the center, but the outer part of the circle is extremely hard and stuck on. I don't have a picture, but I will try and get a picture as soon as possible. Please help me, I am afraid this stuff will kill my plants.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Please take a photo and post it so we can see this. It sounds like something new.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok here are some pics of this stuff on a rock I took out of the tank and on a rock in my 55gal.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That's weird. Frankly it looks like a photoshop job! But, I'll take your word that it is real. I have never seen or heard of anything like that before.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If that was a reef tank I would say that was coraline algae or even little shrooms, but it's not so I won't. :heh:


----------

